

 Check that your Android app was not unpublished from the Market - frederickcook
http://phandroid.com/2011/01/13/developers-dismayed-as-apps-wrongfully-unpublished-from-market/

======
frederickcook
I got a note from a user about an hour ago that they were unable to find our
app in the Android Market. A quick check of the console showed it as
"unpublished". I was able to easily go in and publish (all the assets were
still there), but still a pretty serious "hiccup" on the part of Android.

